# Can Salmon Eggs Be Sold In Michigan?



## Robert Setlock (Nov 30, 2016)

I want to buy some Salmon Eggs from anyone in Michigan. Can Salmon Egg 《 Not Trout Eggs ) be sold.nI need a few quarts, and don't want to gave DNR problems. Any comnent, Oh! if you have any to share contact me. Thank you in advance
Bob


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think they can be sold, but certainly given away and maybe traded, but I'm not sure. What are you looking to do with them? I recently found out it's illegal to chum with eggs in rivers or streams, but was curious if anyone knows if it's legal to chum in lakes if the fish didn't come out of those lakes?

By the way, where are you located? I don't have a lot but may be able to get you some


----------



## Robert Setlock (Nov 30, 2016)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I don't think they can be sold, but certainly given away and maybe traded, but I'm not sure. What are you looking to do with them? I recently found out it's illegal to chum with eggs in rivers or streams, but was curious if anyone knows if it's legal to chum in lakes if the fish didn't come out of those lakes?
> 
> By the way, where are you located? I don't have a lot but may be able to get you some


Thanks for the reply. I live in New York State, approx 40 miles west of Buffalo along Lake Erie. This is in close proximity to Famous Cattaragus Creek, about 3 minutes away
For some reason, I did not collect enough King Salmon eggs locally kn the fall, and niw have none left to tie into sacks. I am a commercial operation selling minnows and egg sacjs

Iam looking for loose eggs, fresh or frozenThe eggs have to be preserved in a non- colored preservative, so they csn be tied in multi colored netting, ie, orange, pink, white, chartreuse, peach, and blue.

If I know how much somebody wants for the eggs, then I can determine the amount I can buy. I will pay Priority Shipping. I can pay via Pay Pal or send cash or money order.Or, if you need some kind of fishing tackle, I can order that and have it sent to you
If you have eggs preserved, ir know of someone who has them, Please let me kno, even if somewhat older than a tear, and still in good shape.
Thank you,

Bob

716- 217 - 8092.

I am just leaving our house to go to the Big city of Buffalo for a few doctor appointments, and will be home late afternoon. If it is no trouble, please call me after your dinner hour


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

You can check with Canadian American fisheries in Bear Lake Mi, or go online to find a good phone number.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

toto said:


> You can check with Canadian American fisheries in Bear Lake Mi, or go online to find a good phone number.


American Canadian Fisheries
11903 Chippewa Hwy
Bear Lake, Mi. 49614
(231) 864-3655

https://es-la.facebook.com/pages/American-Canadian-Fisheries/168025319881633

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...j4eFEZDNgI0sHQ7pUd57s1_2Qok1ow&type=1&theater


----------



## Robert Setlock (Nov 30, 2016)

toto said:


> You can check with Canadian American fisheries in Bear Lake Mi, or go online to find a good phone number.


Thank you for the leed! Much appreciated!


Sent from my SM-T330NU using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Thanks P.


----------

